# I'm going into hospital.....



## mouse_chalk (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Well the title is fairly self-explanatory- I have to go into hospital tomorrow! 

I've got an abcess on my lower back, and it needs to be cut open and drained etc... I've had the operation done 5 TIMES in the past, since I was 17, and it had healed upand gone away this time... Or so I thought! 

Last night it swelled up and became extremely painful, and I ended up at the emergency doctors getting antibiotics. It wasn't any better this morning so I went to see my doctor who took one look at me and sent me into hospital! I then sat on a trolley bed for 4 hours until a doctor eventually looked at me and told me to come back at 7.30am tomorrow and they'll operate as a day case....

So, even though I might be home tomorrow night, I might not be on here for a few days, sob! It's really painful to sit up at the moment (got lots of painkillers though :biggrin2 but I might move my laptop upstairs while I'm in bed or something lol! 

So wish me luck with the pain! And sorry if it grosses anyone out lol...

Jen


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

That doesn't sound to comfortable at all. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:ray:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you have Pilonidal Cysts?


----------



## trailsend (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh that does sound painful - good luck. I know what it's like having to have repeat surgeries on something... and having to go to the hosptial for anything is never any fun! I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 31, 2008)

OUCH! You poor thing! Sending healing thoughts and healing vibes. Good luck tomorrow. Hope the pain isn't too bad... :hug:

:sickbunny: Need a nurse????


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Do you have Pilonidal Cysts?



:baghead

Lol, yes Bo I do! I always avoid using the actual phrase, cos either people have never heard of it before, and I have to explain and it's all a bit embarrasing, or just telling people in the first place is a bit embarrasing lol! They just seem to come and go all the time... 

And the pain was really bad, but I've been given Tramadol, which is BRILLIANT for the pain, although not so good as it made me very sick and pass out! And all the time I was sat in the hospital waiting to hear what they were gonna do I was just thinking 'how am I going to find out what's happening on RO?!' 

I'm supposed to be getting up very early tomorrow but can't sleep cos of the pain and I'm worrying about it, so I'm going to stay up as late as possible I think! Thanks for the good thoughts guys! :hug:xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm one that's never heard that term before.

Good Luck!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 31, 2008)

:hug: andray: for you...

And lots of:hearts , too!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Aww hun, that's so painful! My niece had it a few years ago and she still has a hard time with her surgery site - she had a horrible one!

We feared my daughter had one due to tail bone pain recently. They are hereditary.

How old are you? do you have children (sorry I can't remember !) 

I can't believe you've had it 5 times!!! Do they actually cut it open there or do they drain it? 

A surgeon described that tissue as trying to mend wet tissue paper with needle and thread.

:hug: Get better soon


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 31, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Aww hun, that's so painful! My niece had it a few years ago and she still has a hard time with her surgery site - she had a horrible one!
> 
> We feared my daughter had one due to tail bone pain recently. They are hereditary.
> 
> ...



I'm 23, and no kids, thank god! 

I can't believe it either, this will be the 6th one tomorrow, I'm worried but I'm kind of used to it now- as soon as I saw it last night (in the mirror lol!), I said to Steve 'I bet I end up having an operation this week'. 

They cut it open, and leave it to heal, rather than closing it, as like you said, it's just not possible to stitch it! Not to freak anyone out or anything, but I've had wounds the size of my fist with it before- that was screaming agony! I seriously wouldn't wish them on my worst enemy (except maybe that woman who dumped the bunny that Angoragrl caught! )

Luckily I'll have a nursemad to help me, in the form of Steve who has been looking after me all evening already, bless him!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

That is SO weird! My niece is about 25 now and she had hers about 21 years old. Just for further information - they suggested that she be sure to take Folic Acid before ever having children because it's a type of neural tube defect. 

They stapled hers after they drained it like they are doing with yours. She had to have her mom help her for a long time. She had to have feminine pads taped to her wound. 

Don't be embarassed. That's a HORRIBLE and painful condition! and surgery. 

Just because it's at the tailbone.... well.... we all got a butt! I'm sorry yours is so sore!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 31, 2008)

Ouch! I'm sorry! I hope you will feel better once it's over and I hope you have a speedy recovery! Good luck! 

Emily


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL! You're right there!

Thanks though, that gave me a much needed giggle- although it did take a lot of effort being so drugged up on the painkillers! 

I'm going to get some sleep as I have to be there in 7 hours- no more food or drink for me! 

I'll try and get on tomorrow though, cos I'll miss it too much!

Thank you so muchfor all the kind thoughts people!

xx


----------



## PepnFluff (Jan 31, 2008)

Oww poor you i have the same prob except that i havent had to have it operated on it only gets uncomfterble when i sit still for ages my brother has had to have his operated on. I hope you fell a bit better soon.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 31, 2008)

You feel better! and we'll be thinking about you while you are getting your surgery! 

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 1, 2008)

Ooohh Jen, that sounds just awful - how painful that must be. I guess you've had your surgery now,so I am praying for a quick recovery, as pain free as possible.

Don't worry about missing too much on the Forum - we will try and keep you updated . Just take care and get better soon :hug:

Jan


----------



## mezeta (Feb 1, 2008)

Awww hun,

I can't believe I missed this post! I have only just seen it. I guess youhave had it done now. I hope you get better soon and that it went well :hug:.

Well I have something that might cheer you up a little. I have posted the pics of Dexter now and I put a pic of the cage onjust for you :biggrin2:. Now its all done with you can get Steve to run around for you... It is also a good excuse to do some online shopping (Steve can't moan either because your recovering and need your rest lol)

Take care and feel better soon, 

Love Amy, Jess and Dexterxxx

Here's the link to pics xx

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32560&forum_id=1


----------



## JimD (Feb 1, 2008)

ray:


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 1, 2008)

Thinking of you this morning! Feel better soon Jen! :hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 1, 2008)

:hug:I hope everything went well and you are feeling better today. I'm sure your painkillers are your best friend right now!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 1, 2008)

It's time like these that I wish the world was just a bit smaller - so we could be there to help you and distract you from the pain.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2008)

Best of luck and speedy recovery! I do wish that this is your final operation for this same reason and that it completely heals.

Marietta


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 1, 2008)

Aww, you guys! Thanks! 

Well, I came home at about 5pm, I had the op at about 9.30 this morning... I vaguely remember getting myself into a state in recovery because they wanted to give me paracetomol for the pain....Hello? It's not a headache, I've just been cut open! So I got Paracetomol, Ibuprofen, Codiene, and adouble dose ofFenatnyl (spelling?), plus the Tramadol I've been sent home with.... I feel completely wasted right now! Still lots of pain though.... onder:

They got all the infection, but it seems it was just a quick patch-up job, and I've been told I'll likely need another procedure at somepoint in the near future...YAY :?

But home now, with flowers, and lots of attention being lavished on me!

Thanks for the link Amy, I'll take a look at those pics and cheer myself up!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm glad you're home. Take care of yourself and we'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Feb 1, 2008)

Yea we are all :biggrin2:you are home.

EVEN THOUGH THE YOU ARE HOME WE STILL NEED TO ray:FOR YOU! 

JUST IN CASE OF INTURNAL BLEEDING!:headsmackSORRY SHOULDNT SAY THAT BUT IT IS TRUE!




any way here is a link i hope you think it is funny ( my dad sent it to me so i like it)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32614&forum_id=5


----------



## mezeta (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm so glad you are back! Was thinking about you today. Get some rest and get Steve to spoil you rotten and nurse you back to health. Awww you poor thing bet it has seemed like such a long day to you and bless you, you even managed to get on the computer to let us know how you are doing :hug:

Lots of hugs love Amy xx


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh, so glad you're home and recovering...hugs and lots of further prayers for you!!

:hug: :hearts ray:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUCCHHHH!!!! It hurts :tears2:

I hardly slept at all last night- the room was spinning, even when I closed my eyes and everything seemed to be flashing. Think it was the effect of all those painkillers! :?Plus the nurse came super early this morning... Ow some more!

A couple of my friends are coming to visit later I think- except one who was going to come but can't make it now because she is 'watching rugby' witha 'friend' of ours who hates me! 

Sorry, I'm just feeling very sorry for myself today, think I might go look in the Photo Philes forum to cheer myself up, and maybe buy something online...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2008)

How are you doing, hon? There's nothing worse than being over tired and not being able to sleep 'cos of the pain .

Thinking of you and hoping you can get some rest (and haven't spent a fortune online )

Jan


----------



## Flashy (Feb 2, 2008)

:hug1


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2008)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> How are you doing, hon? There's nothing worse than being over tired and not being able to sleep 'cos of the pain .
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping you can get some rest (and haven't spent a fortune online )
> 
> Jan



Thanks Jan!

Well, I took stronger painkillers and felt really woozy, so didn't trust myself to go spending online feeling like that lol! :shock:I had a little sleep though, hooray 

Plus, 4 of my friends just came round to see me, with chocolate, bless them So that made me feel better too, even though they wore me out, and I secretly think they just wanted to see the bunnies...

So feeling a little better in myself, but still ill and in pain! :grumpy:


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 2, 2008)

> Plus, 4 of my friends just came round to see me, with chocolate, bless them So that made me feel better too, even though they wore me out, and I secretly think they just wanted to see the bunnies...



Maybe you should charge people, A box of chocolates..Or goodies to see the buns.

I hate it when i'm sick and people are around trying to entertain you but all you want to do is sleep..You seem very patient with that.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 2, 2008)

I was very patient lol, considering 3 of them are guys andvery excitable chatty ones at that! But they all wanted to give me a hug and see how I was doing, which more than made up for the noise they made! I don't normally want to see anyone when I'm ill but I really wanted to see some friendly faces today I do feel bad though, cos it's one of their birthdays this weekend, my friend Dave, and we were all supposed to be going out tonight to celebrate, but obviously I can't go! They all said that it wont be the same without me!


----------



## JimD (Feb 2, 2008)

Rest and let your body heal.

Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sending healing vibes! Take care.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Feb 2, 2008)

SorryI missed this! I hope you feel better, it sure doesn't sound fun what you're going through!

Get well soon,

-TK :nurse:


----------



## mezeta (Feb 3, 2008)

How you feeling today? :hug:


----------



## kasper21 (Feb 3, 2008)

That sounds pretty uncomfortable, glad you're getting all fixed up! Take advantage of the rest and eat chocolate!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

The bunnies need attention too or they might feel bad! So it's good your friends gave them a visit! 

Chocolate always makes me feel better! 

I hope you're starting to feel a bit better soon! I know that usually the 3rd day after a surgery is the worst for some reason! 

Take it easy..... take the pain pills if they make you sleep - that's good - sleep away the worst of it! 

:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 3, 2008)

Bo don't worry, the bunnies are getting lots of attention- one thing I can do is lie on my front and play with them lol! I'm not allowed to clean them out though, Steve wont allow that! :disgust:

I know you're all probably getting sick of my moaning now but I feel miserable today! I had to have a bath before the nurse came round and it STANG so much!! I might have been sat in pure alcohol instead of warm water the way it felt! :yuck

I've just about managed to hobble to the sofa and balance the laptop on the side of my stomach so I can have some form of entertainment! Taken all my painkillers at once (as in the maximum dose I can take, not ALL of them lol!), so I'll either be fast asleep soon or posting garbled rubbish everywhere! :?

I can't believe it hurts so much... I knew from the previous surgeries it's painful, but I always forget how painful it is... :cry1:

I did cheer myself up by buying lots of expensive Tigi Bedhead hair stuff last night on Ebay though... trying to stop myself getting more...!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Chocolate always makes me feel better!



Its one of the basic food groups, while mending you need to eat a healthy balanced diet. Chocolate and those other ones. Make sure you take some chocolate with every pill.!

Get well soon.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 3, 2008)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Chocolate always makes me feel better!
> ...


Lol! You're going to think I'm really weird for this, but I actually don't feel like chocolate at all! Last night I wanted chocolate pudding, but apart from that I'm just craving fruit! :?How odd! Steve keeps having to go to the shops to get me more grapes and cherries lol!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 3, 2008)

I was just teasing about the rabbits! I know you and Steve probably give them a ton of attention!


----------



## mezeta (Feb 3, 2008)

Teehee you really are as bad as me with the shopping I was on ebay yesterday andboughtsome maxfactor face finity foundation, Redken hair products and... Bedhead products too!:biggrin2:lol.

Oh dear the bath didn't sound very relaxing . 

Hope Steve and the bunnies are taking good care of you!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2008)

*mezeta wrote: *


> Teehee you really are as bad as me with the shopping I was on ebay yesterday andboughtsome maxfactor face finity foundation, Redken hair products and... Bedhead products too!:biggrin2:lol.
> 
> Oh dear the bath didn't sound very relaxing .
> 
> Hope Steve and the bunnies are taking good care of you!



Oh yes, I'm as bad as you Amy, if not worse! I bought someposh Guinot face mask last night aswell, less than half the normal price on Ebay! The painkillers make me feel so spaced out though that I have to check with Steve before I buy stuff to make sure I'm not doing something completely stupid that I'll regret when I'm 'sober'! 

I LOVE bedhead stuff- I also got the S Factor intensve conditioner stuff, so when it all arrives I'm going to pamper myself lots this week...

Still in lots of pain today I'm afraid! It sucks being ill, but being ill and not being able to move very much is so much worse!


----------



## mezeta (Feb 4, 2008)

face mark you say hmmmm (you really should't be giving me ideas lol)

Hope your feeling better today. oohh what a good idea. If I could just gret hold of some of your painkillers I would have a good excuse for those shoes (3 pairs! from Garage) I seem to have in my house teehee.

Hope you have your feet up and you are taking it easy!


----------



## mezeta (Feb 4, 2008)

face mark you say hmmmm (you really should't be giving me ideas lol)

Hope your feeling better today. oohh what a good idea. If I could just gret hold of some of your painkillers I would have a good excuse for those shoes (3 pairs! from Garage) I seem to have in my house teehee.

Hope you have your feet up and you are taking it easy!


----------



## mezeta (Feb 4, 2008)

eeks what did I do it sent twice also I meant mask not face mark :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been thinking about you and hoping you are healing well. I haven't been out of bed much with this flu I have.

Sounds like you're enjoying the spacey times and buying things to pamper yourself with! That's great! 

Do you go back for a checkup with the doc soon?


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 4, 2008)

Hope you are feeling better today! Get lots of rest... and the chocolate may come in handy when you're feeling a little better.... (or to bribe your friends with!)

:wave: Thinking of you and wishing you well!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys! It really means a lot that you're thinking of me 

I'm really sorry I'm stringing this thread out- I just need somewhere to rant about how ill I'm feeling- Steve's doing so much for me at the moment, I feel bad for moaning anymore to him! Although I also feel bad cos what I've got going on is nothing compared to some other people on the board...

Yeah, I don't have very much cash at the moment, but I've just spent what little I have on stuff to pamper myself with! I've decided that when it arrives, I'm going to spend the evening with a conditioning treatment in my hair, a face mask on, and painting my nails (probably not my toenails- don't think I can reach at the moment lol!) to cheer myself up. I've not left the house in days so I'm feeling less than pretty right now lol! :scared:

I have to wait fora follow-up appointment to arrive, they're referring me to another surgeon to discuss what to do next, as I'm going to need another, more 'definitive' operation soon to try and clear it up for good! Eek! More pain and moaning lol! 

:bed:

I know what would make me feel better... Everyone send me your bunnies so I can cuddle them! I'll send them straight back, promise..... :angel:

:rabbithop


----------



## trailsend (Feb 4, 2008)

I am thinking of you too - I think pampering yourself if a perfect idea and you deserve it!  I also agree you should start charging people chocolate to come bunny snuggle - I think I might start doing that myself! 

Rest up, and I hope you are feeling better


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, here I am again, moaning! I am feeling absolutely awful tonight. I've felt in pain and under the weather today, but tonight I am sat on the sofa with a really high temperature, I'm sweating yet I feel cold, I feel sooo sick, I'm in loads of pain, and I feel like I'm about to faint any minute. 

Steve went to bed a little while ago, but I stayed up because I didn't feel quite tired enough. Now, I want to go to bed but I really don't feel like I can stand up without colllapsing! My hands are really shaking while I'm writing this...

I think I'm going to have to try and make it up to bed, and take a bowl with me, just in case! 

Too late, I've just been sick....

I hate this! I just want to be better!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh no! You think it's the darn stomach flu?:X I'm sorry you're sick, you poor thing:hug:. Please feel free to moan all you want. We're here to listen and make you laugh.

I seriously hope it isn't the flu and I hope you get feeling tons better very soon!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 6, 2008)

Aww poor you! :hug: You sound absolutely miserable, how awful. Are you feeling any better today though? Your abscesses sound really painful. I'm glad you have your bun buns to play with though! Hey, maybe a good distraction from your pain would be to take lots and lots of pictures of your adorable rabbits to show the forum? I'm willing to bet everyone ooh-ing and ahh-ing over them will help you feel a little better too :nod


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 6, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Hey, maybe a good distraction from your pain would be to take lots and lots of pictures of your adorable rabbits to show the forum? I'm willing to bet everyone ooh-ing and ahh-ing over them will help you feel a little better too :nod



Hee hee, what a good suggestion! Why didn't I think of that before?! Ok, I'll take some pics laterwhen they wake up 

Crystal, no I don't think it's the stomach flu (at least I hoe not!), I'm pretty sure it's the really strong painkillers I'm taking. I should cut them down really but it's too painful at the moment!

I felt sooo awful last night. Just after I posted that I was throwing up for ages, and I remembered why I've been keeping an empty washing up bowl on the floor next to the sofa (apart from the bunnies to sit in lol!)I feel a little less bad today, but still REALLY rough, although my mum just cheered me up by taking me shopping for food and kitchen stuff... Bless my mum 

I'm really worried aswell about having to have another operation, this one was relatively minor compared to ones I've had before, and the one I'm likely to have, but it's been so painful! I can't imagine how painful a bigger op will be! :shock:And think how much I'll moan at you all then! 

The buns are really cheering me up though, I think I'm about to go post in the main forum about how cute they were last night! I'm hoping to get a repeat performance tonight...


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 6, 2008)

Jen, don't worry about moaning to us - if it makes you feel better, you do it :hug: I can't imagine the thought of having to go through all the pain and suffering again. That really s**ks.

Sending lots of get well wishes your way 

Jan


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think someone should take your credit card away,before you put yourself in debt :foreheadsmack:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 6, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> I think someone should take your credit card away,before you put yourself in debt :foreheadsmack:



Lol, you're a few years to late for that! I can't possibly get myself into more debt! I'm slowly paying it off, but in the meantime everything I spend is my own money- which is kind of nice! Kind of rubbish though as it means I don't have much lol! 

I just don't understand why these painkillers make me soooo drowsy, yet I still can't sleep and end up staying up til 3 am?! 

The painkillers actually work quite well, but I've no hope of decreasing them just yet, because at the end of every 4 hours, I can feel them wearing off and the pain starting to come back again....

Grrrrr! I just want to be better!!!! :grumpy:


----------



## mezeta (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww honey,

I'm hoping you will be feeling better soon! Put your feet up and watch some daytime tv (thats the good thing about not being at work eh, Jeremy Kyle can't beat it hehe)

Have your ebay bargains arrived yet so you can have a pamper day? xx


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope you are feeling a little better this morning. I'm so sorry those nasty drugs upset your stomach. They always do a job on my stomach too!

Did your little "pick-me-ups" from Ebay come yet? It's always fun to do a little self pampering. 

:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww, thanks you guys, your replies always cheer me up loads 

My Ebay stuff arrived, woo hoo! Plus my mum got me a face mask aswell. The operation and stuff seems to have made my skin turn terrible (my mum who's a nurse reckons it's to be expected with everything I've been through!), so I'm going to have a little pampering session tomorrow afternoon, and then go round to a mate's house for a couple of hours in the evening, and try to cheer myself up. I expect it'll wipe me out so much that I'll be a write off Saturday, and you'll have a million posts from me all over this forum all day! 

I felt a little better this afternoon, so I got some grids, and made a massive run for the bunnies, all cable tied together, with a little latch at the front. If it's not raining tomorow I'm going to put them in it in the garden! Obviously they have to be supervised in it, but it's 2 grids high so they can't jump out, and I just can't wait to see how they like it! I think that seeing them happy cheers me up and makes me feel better...how silly is that lol!

Anyway, after all that I've felt rubbish again this evening, so I've been lying on the sofa watching tv to rest a bit... the painkillers don't seem to be making me as groggy though, which is a good thing!

Thanks again for all your support guys, I love this place! It really means alot to me!

:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you still have a fever? If you do, you might need to see the doc. Could be an infection.

Also, have someone make sure there are no red streaks near the incision - blood poisoning...... that's not likely but it's better to be safe than sorry!


Gosh I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Do you still have a fever? If you do, you might need to see the doc. Could be an infection.
> 
> Also, have someone make sure there are no red streaks near the incision - blood poisoning...... that's not likely but it's better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> ...



Hey, that point about the fever is a good one. For the past 3 days I've been complaining non stop about how hot it is and literally sweating with the heat when Steve has been freezing... The nurses have said that it all looks clean and healthy though...

I'll mention it to my mum in the morning and see what she thinks. She thinks I should cut down on the painkillers though, and she's right, but it's just too much pain! 

I've also had problems in the past where I've become allergic to the sticky tape and dressings they use, and had really bad excema, I've had a bit of itchyness, so I really hope that doesn't happen again- it's a real pain in the butt! LOL! :laughsmiley:

At least I still have a terrible sense of humour... :rollseyes


----------



## mezeta (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad to hear your feeling a little better Oohhh you will have to post us some pics of them enjoying their run. Good ol' mum for looking after you! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I've also had problems in the past where I've become allergic to the sticky tape and dressings they use, and had really bad excema, I've had a bit of itchyness, so I really hope that doesn't happen again- it's a real pain in the butt! LOL! :laughsmiley:
> 
> At least I still have a terrible sense of humour... :rollseyes



I am allergic to the latex bandages and tape. I have to have all paper or I get huge welts.

Silly girl..... it's not a terrible sense of humour.... it's a good one!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 8, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*it's a real pain in the butt! LOL! :laughsmiley:

At least I still have a terrible sense of humour... :rollseyes


Hey, yaknow we have to laugh at something! I really hope you're feeling better by today. I have a friend that went through the same thing for a number of years. We used to visit her to try and keep her spirits up. (She didn't have bunnies, so I'd bring one over for a visit. Then I'd listen to her mom kvetch cause the bunny pooped on the floor... but she never said I couldn't bring them!)

:hug: Feel better hun... tough to keep a good girl down!


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hopefully your feelin up to par.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 10, 2008)

Aww...that stinks to hear that you're having such a hard time...but it's wonderful to hear that your mum's around to help and cheer you up with things! 

Hugs!!!


----------



## Brandy456 (Feb 10, 2008)

How did your pampering day go??


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2008)

How are you feeling? I've been thinking about you and wondering if you're better.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi guys! 

Well my pampering day tuned into lots of little separate pampering 'events' as I didn't feel up to doing the whole thing, so I did the face mask on Friday, and deep-conditioned my hair today, and I'm going to do my nails later tonight I thought it might be nice to have a nice hot bath, with candles and everything, but then I remembered how painful that might be! :shock:

The painkillers sort of lost their effect- they weren't really helping with the pain anymore, so I didn't take them for a few days, and I've just taken some this afternoon- WOOSH! I'm on my back again! 

I'm playing with the rabbits lots though- they're still making their sofa visits and even sitting on my for cuddles, and watching tons of cookery programs which is cheering me up lots- so whilst I don't feel much better physically, I don't feel nearly as down as I did last week! 

Thank you again for all your support and well wishes, they all really mean a lot to me! :hug:


----------



## mezeta (Feb 12, 2008)

How you doing today hun?


----------



## mezeta (Feb 12, 2008)

sending you some flowers to make you feel better (hope they help lol) :bouquet:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Amy! :wave:

I've just got back from the doctors this morning and I can't believe how painful it is still! I'm taking the strongest dose of painkillers I can and it still hurts! Getting in and out of the car is a nightmare, and if we happen to go over any bumps or potholes on the way to the doctor- OOOOOUUUUUUCH! 

I had an MRI scan yesterday for the dizziness I've had for the past year- that was not fun either. Apart from the fact I had to lie on my back for about half an hour, which hurt like hell, the whole thing made the room spin left to right, and up and down aswell! :shock:

I'm supposed to have a meeting with this woman from the insurance company about my absence from work- they're processing a claim that could pay 50% of my income for a while whilst I'm off sick (I'm currently not getting anything other than statutory sick pay, which is about a 1/4 of my normal income!), and she wants to see a 'diary' of the past month or so, on how I've been feeling every day. Erm, well I haven't really written it at all! :?Not sure what I'm going to do...she's going to be here in an hour!!! I'm thinking maybe just scribble stuff down and hope for the best? She said in her last report after our first meeting that 'the therapist noted that Jennifer did not display any visible signs of the symptoms she mentioned' so I'm going to have to look super ill! But that wont be too hard, I'm shaking, got a temperature, feel sick and soooo dizzy! 

EEEEEEEEEK! I'm scared! Off to try and make up a diary now...wish me luck!:?

xx


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 12, 2008)

You are in so much pain, the room spins during your MRI, you're taking the highest dose of painkiller, you can't even ride in the carand she wants you to keep a DIARY???? (Well... isn't that special! :foreheadsmack 

Hope her visit goes well for you... moan a lot!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 12, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> You are in so much pain, the room spins during your MRI, you're taking the highest dose of painkiller, you can't even ride in the carand she wants you to keep a DIARY???? (Well... isn't that special! :foreheadsmack
> 
> Hope her visit goes well for you... moan a lot!



LOL Bluegiants!

The room doesn't even just spin during an MRI, it spins pretty much all the time- just much worse with the machine whurring and the horrible noise it makes! 

Yeah, I can't believe she wants me to keep a diary- daily! I ended up just writing loads of scribbles like 'very bad today- vomiting, very unsteady. Fell over' and changing the words round every day- I left out loads of days though and said I just couldn't get the energy to write on that day... :?Luckily she wasn't here too long, she loved the rabbits though lol! Always a good conversation starter! 

She's not at all sympathetic though- I explained I'd have to pretty much lie down on my side during the meeting as I find it too painful to sit and she said 'oh, ok' and that was it! She had to make notes about the operation etc, but no niceties or anything, she was just really indifferent! 

Anyway, it's over now...I feel rubbish, but she's got her diary!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow...yeah, I've heard that insurance people have to really keep from being too emotional toward people they'll have to pay. If it makes sense, they don't want to sound too concerned or sympathetic, in case the person is lying about things (not to say you ARE...just that she has to be careful about that), so they don't give the impression something is going to happen, if they find out later on that it won't.

Anyway, I hope things improve...all that pain is so frustrating when you want to be able to get up and do various things...

Hugs to you!!

Rosie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

I wish you felt better!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 12, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I wish you felt better!



:hug:

So do I! 

*OH MY GOD I JUST WROTE A BIG LONG POST AND ACCIDENTALLY DELETED IT ALL!!!!! SOOOO MAD!*

ullhair:

I'll try to re-create it...

I just want to say, that this forum has REALLY kept me going. I already knew that RO was full of very knowledgable people willing to give helpful advice on rabbit care, but I hadn't realised how supportive this forum was. I mean, I knew how supportive everyone is from reading threads in the Infirmary, Rainbow Bridge, and here, etc, but I've never experienced how nice it feels to receive the support myself, personally. (Really struggling to remember what I'd written- grrrrr!) I've had a rough time recently, but it's not really that much compared to what others have been through. Everytime I see that someone has replied to this thread, with some nice words of comfort, or an attempt to cheer me up, I get this warm feeling inside (sorry, I know that sounds cheesy, but I can't think of any other way of saying it!), to know that people on the other side of the country/world are wishing me well and care about how I'm doing. I know that this thread should probably have died long ago, and when you guys get your email notifications, you think 'oh, great, isn't she better yet?!?!', but I just can't resist posting how I am on here, because I feel comfortable doing it. I've never been one to stick around forums for long-I usually find them to 'cliquey', and get scared and never post. And I do still feel kind of scared about RO- I'm relatively new, and don't know people very well, and don't consider myself knowledgeable or brave enough to post on many threads, but I think that everyone here is so friendly and supportive, it's hard not to want to stay (and check the forum day and night, lol!)

So, I just want to say, that please nobody underestimate what you say on here, because I truly appreciate every word of it, and it's really cheering me up 

Ok, soppy moment over everyone! 

Jen xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate that! I do it all the time when I try to hit backspace on a smiley or something! and then the entire TODAY ON RO or something goes south! ugh!


anyhow :hug: We're glad you are here


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 12, 2008)

Aww...Jen...you're so sweet...

The little bit we've talked, I really have enjoyed, and I think you're just wonderful!

I hope you're starting to feel better soon...it's awful being in that much pain, and to have so much going on...

And I'm so happy you're here on RO...you're so sweet! 

:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 13, 2008)

You guys are so sweet, thank you! 

:tears2:

I've felt reallyrubbish again today, but I'm looking forward to tomorrow- Steve is taking me out to a Valentine's Day lunch at a favourite pub/restaurant of ours 

I've not been 'out' for nearly 3 weeks now, apart from the hospital/doctors/supermarket, so I'm really looking forward to it! He's got me a present too- came home with it, closed the downstairs door while he took it upstairs, and now he wont let me in the spare room! :?I can't wait to see what it is!!


----------



## mezeta (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohhh maybe your present is a bunny hehe.

Aww bless you are so sweet. I love our little chats and I am sure I speak for everyone when I say we love having you around! And I think you are very knowledgable and you have given me some good advice and made me smile when I have been feeling blue. I think you are a :angel:.



Ohh I can't believe you had to sit making a diary when your feeling that awful, thats so unfair, oh I really do hope you get better soon, it's so unfair Glad Steve is taking you out to celebrate valentines day, I'm sure he will spoil you and make you feel better. You will have to let us know what your pressie is hehe I'm curious to know what he was rushing upstairs with now hehe

P.S I saw your pic on facebook with your bunny, gosh aren't you a pretty little thing :biggrin2:. Anyways I really must go to beddy byes now Phil is getting super moody at me hehe


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 19, 2008)

*mezeta wrote: *


> Ohhh maybe your present is a bunny hehe.
> 
> Aww bless you are so sweet. I love our little chats and I am sure I speak for everyone when I say we love having you around! And I think you are very knowledgable and you have given me some good advice and made me smile when I have been feeling blue. I think you are a :angel:.
> 
> ...



Aww Amy I never got a notification that you replied to this- and I forgot to check it! I'm sorry! 

And thanks lol, I only put the pictures up that I think I look ok in so it's probably not a fair justification LOL! But thanks anyway 

I'm feeling a little better recently people!! The pain is still there although not as bad and the painkillers seem to have stopped making me so sick and stuff.

The dizziness is still there quite bad though and I felt very rough today.

BUT, I'm going away today!My and 3 of my best mates havehad tickets booked to go see one of our favourite bands, Jimmy Eat World in Birmingham since November, and there was no way I was not going to go- so I'm off in about half an hour. We're staying in a posh hotel/apartment thing up there tonight so I'll be away from RO for a WHOLE DAY! However will I survive?! :shock:I don't feel 100% and to be honest I'd like it to not be happening today, but if I wait until I feel completely well I could be waiting forever, and I'd miss all sorts of stuff in the meantime! So I'm going to go, and try and have a good time...

I'll be back tomorrow night people!

For now though, thanks for all your kind words 

Jen xx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad you are feeling better! What are the docs saying now?

So what did you get for a present?!?


----------



## mezeta (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad your feeling a little better. yey Jimmy Eat World are wicked lucky you! you will have a brill time! 

so what was the pressie? another bunny? hehe


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 20, 2008)

The docs aren't saying anything, that's the problem! They've written in my hospital report (on the computer at my GP's surgery) that they'll see me again in 3 months.... Which seems silly to me- why wait 3 months for my back to do all that healing (it'll take about 3x that long to heal it completely though!), then get me back in and do another operation? If I'm going to have another one I'd like to just get it in and over with! So I think I might make a private appointment to see my consultant, whilst I still have the cover with work- before they sack me, I'm going to make the most of it! 

Anyway, my present on Valentine's Day- sorry to keep you all in suspense! It was an Olympic red rose, which apparently, according to my ex-florist partner (don't tell him I told you that!) is the biggest kind of red rose, and only grown specially for Valentine's Day. It's half as tall as me! 

I also got some really nice perfume, that I've been eyeing up for a while- Benefit Maybe Baby, and I got taken out for a very nice lunch. 

Sadly no ring, LOL! I'd been kind of hoping, which is a bit silly really I know- i don't think he wants to get married at all, and we've only been together for 2 and a half years- plus I'm still only 23! But I'd been kind of hoping... :?

Anyway, Birmingham was great- we had the biggest poshest apartment I've ever seen- fully equipped kitchen, living room with leather sofas, 2 massive bedrooms and 2 bathrooms with bath and shower- PLUS a balcony running all the way round the apartment-for only Â£80 between 4 of us!! We had a great night, I felt very rough and was in a lot of pain but it was worth it to see the band and hang out with my mates again. Unfortunately though, one of my friends has passed her cold onto me- and I woke up with swollen glands, a very sore throat, headache and aching all over! Plus, being dizzy and my back really hurting from all the travels! 

Oh well, at least I've had some fun....


----------

